# Diagnosis Coding - C6-7Postoperative Diagnosis



## giovanadrienne@gmail.com (Jun 1, 2015)

I need help with this exercise scenario provide the CPT codes for the following operative report from an inpatient hospital. I need the CPT code for  Preoperative Diagnosis : Fracture/subluxation of neck, C6-7Postoperative Diagnosis: Fracture,subluxation of neck C6-7 
Procedure Performed: Placement of halo
Anesthesia: General what is the CPT code for this exercise scenario I need your help iam stuck


----------



## em2177 (Jun 1, 2015)

Placement of halo cpt codes:

20661
Application of head brace
Application of halo, including removal; cranial

20662
Application of pelvis brace
Application of halo, including removal; pelvic

20664
Halo brace application
Application of halo, including removal, cranial, 6 or more pins placed, for thin skull osteology (eg, pediatric patients, hydrocephalus, osteogenesis imperfecta), requiring general anesthesia


----------



## em2177 (Jun 1, 2015)

Inpatient:

02.94 - Insertion or replacement of skull tongs or halo traction device


----------

